# Homemade Moleskine cover



## odelay (May 9, 2010)

I'm getting tired of waiting for Moleskine to release a K3 version of their Kindle cover, so I thought I'd make my own.

It was a bit of a rush job. Not that I was in any kind of hurry, I'm just impatient and didn't want to spend ages on it. It took about 2hrs altogether.

I used an old Moleskine notepad, which coincidentally has perfect dimensions to use as a kindle cover.

I cut out the actual notebook inside, leaving just the cover.

Then I cut 3 pieces of faux suede (bought from amazon.co.UK for £5), two in the size and shape of the notebook pages for the inside front and back, and one strip for the inside of the spine. The roll I bought has one adhesive side, so you just peel the backing off and stick it down.

I stuck the spine piece down first, then the inside front and back covers.




Then, I took the card insert from the packaging my kindle came in from amazon, and cut it down to a little deeper than the kindle itself, then superglued it to the inside back cover and stuck a 4th smaller piece of the faux suede sheet in the middle.

Finally, I took an old 3.5mm audio cable, cut the ends off, and cut a slit all the way down one side, removing the copper wire inside. I then cut it into three pieces, one to go along the top edge and two for the bottom edge of the housing.

And whaddayaknow, it fits perfect. The kindle clips right in with the cable around the edge, and stays in. I've given it a good shake and it ain't budging! Easy to remove as well, just lift one side and it pops out. And this is without me actually glueing the cable in place yet!



All in all I'm pretty pleased with it, and wish I'd been a bit more patient and cut the edges a bit straighter.

Oh, and it adds very little in terms of weight. The Moleskine notebook covers are very lightweight once you remove all the paper inside.

It also folds all the way back and you can place the strap over the front cover folded back to keep it in place.




Anywhoo, thought I'd post it here in case it gives someone some inspiration to do a better job!

Btw, the stickers are hitchhikers guide to the galaxy in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## cbb77 (Jun 2, 2010)

Bravo!  That's one of the best home made cases I've seen.  Great job!


----------



## r1chard (Oct 25, 2010)

wow  

do you accept orders?


----------



## odelay (May 9, 2010)

Thanks!  I think the poor quality photos are flattering it though. It's pretty rough around the edges. I might try and come up with a simpler way of securing the kindle. Maybe I could get a cheap 2nd hand gen 1 or 2 amazon cover and cut the hinge system out of that.


----------



## odelay (May 9, 2010)

Does anyone know if the spacing between the hinges are the same on 2nd and 3rd gen kindles / covers? i.e. if I buy a 2nd gen cover and cut the hinges out, will it fit with the K3?


----------



## r1chard (Oct 25, 2010)

^they're differ in hinge width space.


----------



## odelay (May 9, 2010)

r1chard said:


> ^they're differ in hinge width space.


Thanks, I guess I'll leave it as is for now, and see if I can pick up a cheap Amazon K3 cover further down the line.


----------



## Cyndi (Aug 2, 2010)

That's fantastic!  You did a wonderful job and I might try doing that too...now where did I put that insert.


----------

